# Replacing the celluloid lens in a prewar Delta Torpedo light.



## cyclingday (Jun 8, 2022)

The original celluloid lenses in these Delta Torpedo lights, were shot, so I wanted to replace them with new ones.
The method used to originally secure the lenses were with miniature split rivets through the chrome lens bezel.
I couldn’t find any split rivets small enough to match the originals, so I made some out of brass nails/brads.




Here’s the size nail I started with.






 Then, I cut it to length and then split it with an Xacto Razor Saw.









I know!
Crazy, but I was able to do it fairly easily.



It helps to have jewelers magnifying glasses.



Once I had the miniature split rivets made, I just pierced the celluloid lens with them and then peened over the tabs, to secure the lens in the bezel.



They came out pretty close to what the original rivets looked like, with no modifications to the original equipment.



So, that way, the lenses can be continually replaced as need be in the future.
If anybody has a line on the original type split rivets that Delta used back in the 1930’s, I’m definitely interested.
It’s nice to have the lenses secured as originally intended, but as far as I know, no one has ever devised a way to do so.
This method was about all I could think of, considering my options.
Hopefully, you’ll find it helpful.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 8, 2022)

Excellent 🧐


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 8, 2022)

Were you a surgeon 😷 in a formal life or are you one now....talk about splitting hairs


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 8, 2022)

I'll take those old busted lenses off your hands Marty!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 8, 2022)

Just repaired this Delta today with Semi-Tubular Rivets. They still make them as well as the split Rivets... and in different sizes. The Tubular type takes special dies and Tooling to install. I'll probably be buying some of the smaller dies and Rivets soon, so that I can do the lenses. 







https://www.ebay.com/itm/370743552307?campid=5335809022


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 8, 2022)

Found  these on Amazon


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 8, 2022)

rustystone2112 said:


> Found  these on Amazon
> 
> View attachment 1642716




All those are Plastico. I have a box of those.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 8, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> All those are Plastico. I have a box of those.



Plenty of others brass & steel if you scroll down


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 8, 2022)

Are any of those as small as the ones needed to exact match what Delta used to secure the lenses?
The smallest sizes I saw, were about twice the size that is needed.
The shaft needs to be about 1/16” with a head size no bigger than 1/8”
They really need to be an exact match to what was originally used.
It would be unsightly, if you used too big of a rivet in this location.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 8, 2022)

The smaller head size will be the hardest to find...I don't think I have a prewar light to get exact dimensions off of though. https://www.ebay.com/itm/224534619202?campid=5335809022
Hansen Rivets was who I ordered from in the past. Granger(Zoro) has a pretty nice selection as well as Beryl. Nickel plated steel seems to be the way to go, but I've noticed some prewar lights used Aluminum as well. Then brass for some of the internal contacts. Stainless looks great, but I had issue with cutting those to size and when they're too long the stainless work hardens and takes off sideways way quicker than mild steel. There's all kinds of options still out there, you just need to know dimensions of what you're looking for and where to look.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 9, 2022)

Hansen was the first place I looked, and they didn’t have any that were that small.
Every site I looked at only had split/bifurcated rivets that were about twice the size actually needed.
Nobody that I found made any that were that small.
I’m sure, they would make them to order, but that would probably be something like a 5,000 count minimum.
I was going to check my local Model Train shop, because they usually have all kinds of interesting hardware in miniature, but they’ve been closed for vacation.

So, what to do, when you strike out?

Make your own.


----------



## falconer (Nov 26, 2022)

A Dremel works wonders in this type of situation. You can make your rivet heads as small as you want, or works good for splitting them too. Had to start the split on some fender brace rivets. Worked well, and i got them tight!


----------

